# Div tag does not show or display contents



## TonyBase (Aug 5, 2007)

http://knzone2.t35.com/knzone2gallery.htm

I don't understand what is happening here. I have a div tag in a regular data cell, worked perfectly fine in Notepad and in the browser from a file. Now that it's on the internet here, the entire Div tag won't display at all. All I want is for it to show. Thanks in advance, it'll be much appreciated. (Simply view the source and ignore the T35 Ad Codes, unless they're interfering with the code [Huh?] and I would need an alternative way to display this).


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Please be more specific in the description of your problem. If you can post a screenshot of how it looks when it's displayed correctly, that will help a LOT. 

Peace...


----------



## CrazyLilAznChik (May 25, 2007)

I think what he's talking about is the "portfolio" section on the page.
initially I opened the link in Firefox and saw everything there, so I checked with IE and found that section missing.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Did you view the page in IE 6 or IE 7? I just viewed it in Opera 9.5 (alpha on Linux) and it looked MUCH better than it does in Firefox 2.0.0.6 (on Linux).

Attached is a screenshot.

Peace...


----------



## CrazyLilAznChik (May 25, 2007)

Here's what I'm getting from Firefox, IE 7.0, and IE 7.0 off the same source code saved to my computer.

IE (Local)
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee316/crazabr5/2.jpg

IE (net):
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee316/crazabr5/3.jpg

Firefox:
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee316/crazabr5/4.jpg

It's things like this that drive me nuts when I'm making a website since I'm completely obsessed with cross-browser compatibility haha.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

CrazyLilAznChik said:


> IE (Local):
> http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee316/crazabr5/4.jpg


Weird. This is what I see in Firefox on my machine when I view his "live" site. It should be interesting to see what adding a DOCTYPE does. 

Peace...


----------



## CrazyLilAznChik (May 25, 2007)

Haha.. I've uploaded the local file onto my hosting and came up with the same results as visiting his link.

I've added Doctype and tried it on my local machine and on my "live" test and the local version merely cleaned up the page and made it look like your attachment.

However the "live" version had no change.
I'm trying to figure it out

*EDIT:
Ooh... and I apologize for that... I labeled the pics wrong.. hahaha
=oP

Funny how we didn't notice the browsers were all off. hah!*

I fixed the labels now


----------



## CrazyLilAznChik (May 25, 2007)

I think I figured it out...

You were calling the container div and then positioning the words and such absolutely which then caused them to be hidden.


```
<div id="container">
<div style="position:absolute; left:18px; top:21px; width:182px; height:215px;

overflow:auto; background:none; 
 background-attachment: fixed; 
 background-position: center center; 
 background-repeat: repeat;">
```
I changed it so that it would be positioned relative to the container DIV


```
<div id="container">
<div style="position:relative; left:18px; top:21px; width:182px; height:215px;

overflow:auto; background:none; 
 background-attachment: fixed; 
 background-position: center center; 
 background-repeat: repeat;">
```
That resulted in the words showing. 
=o)
hope that helps. It worked on my "live" tests.

BTW, the firefox version still looks funky, you should fix that. =oP
I even worked a fix for you... simply specify the height dimension for the content box. =o)


```
<td background="http://www.maj.com/gallery/TonyBase/knzone/knzone/galbg1b.gif" 

valign="top" width="619px" height="370px"

style="filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.Alpha(opacity=100);">
```
Tom, I am curious as to how it looks now in both browsers on your computer?
http://tsgf.crazylilaznchik.com/1.html


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

CrazyLilAznChik said:


> *EDIT:
> Ooh... and I apologize for that... I labeled the pics wrong.. hahaha
> =oP
> 
> Funny how we didn't notice the browsers were all off. hah!*


Lack of sleep will do that. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

CrazyLilAznChik said:


> Tom, I am curious as to how it looks now in both browsers on your computer?
> http://tsgf.crazylilaznchik.com/1.html


Attached are screenshots. I've got some background repeating going on with Opera but the page looks good in Firefox now. Great work! 

Peace...


----------



## CrazyLilAznChik (May 25, 2007)

I know.. I know... He isn't inquiring about this particular subject.. but it'll drive me crazy unless I ask...

Call me OCD or w/e haha... I've gotta know =oP

But.. how's it looking between Opera and Firefox and IE now? I made a few minor changes...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

It looks great in Firefox and Opera, better in those browsers than it does in IE 7, IMO.

Attached are screenshots.

Peace...


----------



## TonyBase (Aug 5, 2007)

This has been very helpful to me. Thank you very much, ma'am. 

And thanks to the rest of you for helping out.

*P.S. Also, the reason that extra little space was there was because you forgot to close the first table/td/tr tags. :3


----------



## CrazyLilAznChik (May 25, 2007)

haha... np! glad it helped 

and... I tend to do that... I'm working on creating the opening and closing tags at the same time.... because I prefer to write my codes in notepad. haha.
I'm terrible at that... remembering to close things after a bunch of code. Then I have to pour through code and find where I forgot to close it. talk about a headache. haha.

Thanks for letting me know what the heck I was doing wrong! It was driving me nuts, but I didn't have time to scower through the code. I'll see what closing the tags does for me and then take the page offline, seeing as how.. it's your site and all. =oP

I guess we can consider this Solved? yes?

If you need anything else we'd be happy to help!

Tom: Ty for bearing with my OCD and taking the time to help me check cross-browser!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

CrazyLilAznChik said:


> Tom: Ty for bearing with my OCD and taking the time to help me check cross-browser!


It's all good. I'm a bit of a "perfectionist" myself. 

Peace...


----------

